# NFS fails to start (no nfsd)

## kiss-o-matic

I've tried a number of kernel configs, with NFS server support.  Latest is v3 and v4.

I'm running nfs-utils v1.2.3-r1

```

linux # /etc/init.d/nfs start

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

rpc.nfsd: Unable to access /proc/fs/nfsd errno 2 (No such file or directory).

Please try, as root, 'mount -t nfsd nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd' and then restart rpc.nfsd to correct the problem                   [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * ERROR: nfs failed to start

```

```

linux # mount -t nfsd nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd

mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfsd'

```

```

linux # grep NFS .config

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

----------

## BillWho

kiss-o-matic,

Try these settings

```
CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Done... unfortunately, same problem.  Even reinstalled nfs-utils for good measure.

```

linux # grep NFS .config

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1=y

CONFIG_PNFS_FILE_LAYOUT=y

CONFIG_PNFS_BLOCK=mlinux # grep NFS .config

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1=y

CONFIG_PNFS_FILE_LAYOUT=y

CONFIG_PNFS_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_NEW_IDMAPPER=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=

```

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Trying with modules, which is also screwing me. nfsd (along w/ it's dependencies) will not load.  So, perhaps therein lies the problem.  Will ask over in Kernel & Hardware.

```

# modprobe nfsd

WARNING: Error inserting lockd (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting nfsd (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko): Invalid module format

```

Here's some info on a busted one, compared to a working.

WORKING

```

# file /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko

/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko: ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), BuildID[sha1]=0x7cf725e8aa2f0ee9df46590e83579a7197722cc8, not stripped

# modinfo /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko

filename:       /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko

license:        GPL

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.3.8-gentoo SMP mod_unload

```

NOT WORKING

```

# /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko: ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), BuildID[sha1]=0x24b95d9eff880490f70b7f5f0323cd73e79e58eb, not stripped

# modinfo /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko

filename:       /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Olaf Kirch <okir@monad.swb.de>

depends:        sunrpc,lockd,exportfs

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.3.8-gentoo SMP mod_unload

```

----------

